# Do you really want Richt gone?



## rejfoxtrot (Nov 16, 2015)

It is easy, just lose this weekend!

Go Eagles!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

go eagles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2015)

I think Southern will win this game.




Gonna be a blowout.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 16, 2015)

UGA is on a two game win streak, and they will win out, GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 16, 2015)

GAGE said:


> UGA is on a two game win streak, and they will win out, GO DAWGS!!!



Then Richt will sign his extension.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2015)

When does his current contract end?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2015)

They'll never get rid of Richt.  He's a 9-10 win coach every season with no significant wins.  9-10 wins is acceptable with the AD.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> When does his current contract end?



Not sure but no time soon I don't think.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2015)

2019


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 16, 2015)

Richt has righted the ship as apperant the last two games. They will win out and win the bowl puts them at 10 games and then Eason will be the first ever freshman heisman winner bec hes just that good. Nat champs 2016! yesssssssss


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> 2019



 Is that the ext that he hasn't signed yet? I was asking about his current deal since, according to what I read he still hasn't signed the ext.     thanks


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2015)

Extension? You can't be serious. How long has this been sitting on his desk? There is no way anyone would have given him an extension this year. If that is the case the AD needs to be fired first.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2015)

GAGE said:


> UGA is on a two game win streak, and they will win out, GO DAWGS!!!



This^



BROWNING7WSM said:


> They'll never get rid of Richt.  He's a 9-10 win coach every season with no significant wins.  9-10 wins is acceptable with the AD.



This^



MCBUCK said:


> 2019



This^



toyota4x4h said:


> Richt has righted the ship as apparent the last two games. They will win out and lose the bowl puts them at 9 wins. Nat champs 2017!



Aaaaand this^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 16, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Extension? You can't be serious. How long has this been sitting on his desk? There is no way anyone would have given him an extension this year. If that is the case the AD needs to be fired first.




I'm curious what this is about.  Does the university want to become a little more lenient on things like getting caught with a joint?



> "The issue is on language that has changed from his original contract to this new contract, which adds new language that deals basically with conduct,” McGarity said.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt has righted the ship as apperant the last two games. They will win out and win the bowl puts them at 10 games and then Eason will be the first ever freshman heisman winner bec hes just that good. Nat champs 2016! yesssssssss



This is the Sports forum. Please make all stupid posts in the Political forum where they belong and can be appreciated.

This has been a GON/Woody's public service announcement. Thank you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 16, 2015)

Where have you been theyre are more stupid post on this forum daily than theyre are on the political forum all year haha


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Where have you been theyre are more stupid post on this forum daily than theyre are on the political forum all year haha



Not even close. One Eugene Debs post is worth 1,000 of the stupidest posts of all time in this forum.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes.

Some folks seriously think Eason is the savior. He will be another great QB that UGA had play for them and still not win a big game, or the SEC.  But Richt will still love him no matter how sucky he plays.


----------



## 4bob4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm curious what this is about.  Does the university want to become a little more lenient on things like getting caught with a joint?



Taking disciplinary actions out of his hands maybe?  Making him keep some that he would normally boot from the team or maybe just review it with the uppity ups and not give him the final call?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 16, 2015)

4bob4 said:


> Taking disciplinary actions out of his hands maybe?  Making him keep some that he would normally boot from the team or maybe just review it with the uppity ups and not give him the final call?



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's what I'm thinking.



If you're going to beat thugs you have to recruit and play better thugs than the other guy's thugs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If you're going to beat thugs you have to recruit and play better thugs than the other guy's thugs.





This coming from da KANG THUG !!!!! 




CMR fovea !!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This coming from da KANG THUG !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"fovea"? U drunk thug.


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They'll never get rid of Richt.  He's a 9-10 win coach every season with no significant wins.  9-10 wins is acceptable with the AD.



You are right but I wish you were wrong....


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Some folks seriously think Eason is the savior. He will be another great QB that UGA had play for them and still not win a big game, or the SEC.  But Richt will still love him no matter how sucky he plays.



This...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Slayer just sent a pm. Hes got the dogs winning 34-17.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer just sent a pm. Hes got the dogs winning 34-17.



There goes that Bama math.. WRONG!!

UGA 45 & GSU 15.... That is 20 field goals between the 2!! Morgan's leg will be sore after the game from kicking so much!


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Nov 17, 2015)

If the Eagles do win this state will be burn down just like in 1864.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This is the Sports forum. Please make all stupid posts in the Political forum where they belong and can be appreciated.
> 
> This has been a GON/Woody's public service announcement. Thank you.




Boom shackalacka Boom!  When they act like the political forum, elfiii bring them da boom!



.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re:*

Life is too short to concern myself too much with football.  I'm a dawg fan for life and I don't really care who the coach is or how many wins they have.  I don't have any say so anyway!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 18, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They'll never get rid of Richt.  He's a 9-10 win coach every season with no significant wins.  9-10 wins is acceptable with the AD.



Exactly !! It has proved that way for many years.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 18, 2015)

Just saw that LSU's Les Miles might come available....now there you go .....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 18, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Just saw that LSU's Les Miles might come available....now there you go .....



Yep, then UGA can recruit elite athletes to surround very poor qb play.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2015)

rejfoxtrot said:


> If the Eagles do win this state will be burn down just like in 1864.





MudDucker said:


> Boom shackalacka Boom!  When they act like the political forum, elfiii bring them da boom!
> 
> 
> 
> .




burning it again might not be a half bad idea...if we can start with Atlanta first....oh wait....this was starting to sound like the political forum.

bring it little e


----------



## billy62green (Nov 21, 2015)

After tonight's "victory" by UGA, a better question might be do you really want him to stay???


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

billy62green said:


> After tonight's "victory" by UGA, a better question might be do you really want him to stay???




Please fire Richt!

Please!  

(Just make sure and do it right before you play Georgia Southern again!)

-Look what just happened to South Carolina.   (They lost to the freaking Citadel.....  GSU beats them every year like they owe money.)

Please fire Richt!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Just saw that LSU's Les Miles might come available....now there you go .....



 Miles is the lucky version of Richt.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Less got a little more gambler in him than CMR.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Where have you been theyre are more stupid post on this forum daily than theyre are on the political forum all year haha



Your posts, including this post, keeps the number of stupid post on the rise!

On topic and not japtruck, if Richt can't get it going in the next 3 years, it will be time.  I don't think it is time right now.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Your posts, including this post, keeps the number of stupid post on the rise!
> 
> On topic and not japtruck, if Richt can't get it going in the next 3 years, it will be time.  I don't think it is time right now.



Yep, 15 years is jumping the gun.


----------



## riprap (Nov 22, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Yep, 15 years is jumping the gun.



He's got to get his players in place.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2015)

Please see avatar..


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Your posts, including this post, keeps the number of stupid post on the rise!
> 
> On topic and not japtruck, if Richt can't get it going in the next 3 years, it will be time.  I don't think it is time right now.



Come on mud.....how long has CMR had to right the ship?

We have had some stud teams under CMR and it's always the same......wait till next year


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Come on mud.....how long has CMR had to right the ship?
> 
> We have had some stud teams under CMR and it's always the same......wait till next year



This^^^^^^^.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^.



x3.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Your posts, including this post, keeps the number of stupid post on the rise!
> .


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 22, 2015)

> Some folks seriously think Eason is the savior. He will be another great QB that UGA had play for them and still not win a big game, or the SEC. But Richt will still love him no matter how sucky he plays



The folks depending on Eason to save the team (and Richt) are delusional, and hinging your future on a kid who has never taken a college snap is foolish.  Besides, I don't care how good the kid ends up being, he will never be able to overcome inadequate leadership from the coaching staff.  Doubt that last statement?  See what Richt was able to accomplish in 2008 with the #1 drafted QB and #1 RB on the team...3 losses.  What was he able to accomplish with the all-time SEC leader in yards, TD's, and completions in Aaron Murray?  ZERO SEC titles.  

Twice this year the team has gone into games as favorites and lost, including one game where they were leading by 20+ points.  Last night they were 13.5 pt favorites over a Southern team that shouldn't be able to hang with the Georgia's second team, and it takes OT to win (and may have been a fumble away from losing).   They were double digit favorites over Missouri, yet managed to only score 9 points.  Three games where they have scored ZERO TD's, and four where they have scored one or fewer.   

These Richt fans who believe he will eventually "turn it around" are still living in 2005.  This isn't the same coach, and it isn't even the same league.  Florida and Tennessee are getting better.  The West is loaded, while Georgia is stagnating under incompetent leadership on the offensive side of the ball....and is getting worse.  We literally have the worst starting QB in the SEC, that in itself should be enough to get most of the offensive staff fired.  In fact, anyone even remotely involved in bringing Lambert to the team should be fired.  Period.  This is a kid who couldn't stay the starter on a 5-7 Virginia team, yet has been the starter at Georgia...and has remained the starter week after week despite the worst QB performance fans have seen since Joe Cox.  Four games without a passing TD.  Three games with under 100 yards passing, and only three games with more than 180 yards.  He makes Treon Harris look like a Heisman candidate...


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 22, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## riprap (Nov 22, 2015)

Jason280 said:


> The folks depending on Eason to save the team (and Richt) are delusional, and hinging your future on a kid who has never taken a college snap is foolish.  Besides, I don't care how good the kid ends up being, he will never be able to overcome inadequate leadership from the coaching staff.  Doubt that last statement?  See what Richt was able to accomplish in 2008 with the #1 drafted QB and #1 RB on the team...3 losses.  What was he able to accomplish with the all-time SEC leader in yards, TD's, and completions in Aaron Murray?  ZERO SEC titles.
> 
> Twice this year the team has gone into games as favorites and lost, including one game where they were leading by 20+ points.  Last night they were 13.5 pt favorites over a Southern team that shouldn't be able to hang with the Georgia's second team, and it takes OT to win (and may have been a fumble away from losing).   They were double digit favorites over Missouri, yet managed to only score 9 points.  Three games where they have scored ZERO TD's, and four where they have scored one or fewer.
> 
> These Richt fans who believe he will eventually "turn it around" are still living in 2005.  This isn't the same coach, and it isn't even the same league.  Florida and Tennessee are getting better.  The West is loaded, while Georgia is stagnating under incompetent leadership on the offensive side of the ball....and is getting worse.  We literally have the worst starting QB in the SEC, that in itself should be enough to get most of the offensive staff fired.  In fact, anyone even remotely involved in bringing Lambert to the team should be fired.  Period.  This is a kid who couldn't stay the starter on a 5-7 Virginia team, yet has been the starter at Georgia...and has remained the starter week after week despite the worst QB performance fans have seen since Joe Cox.  Four games without a passing TD.  Three games with under 100 yards passing, and only three games with more than 180 yards.  He makes Treon Harris look like a Heisman candidate...



I agree with everything except the qb thing. We have tried all three and Lambert as sad as it is is the best. What's sad is schotty had to go out and find a last minute qb who was willing to play for just one year. Cmr fault for allowing us to be so poor at qb. If he thought these other guys were good enough to recruit who's to say eason won't be a bust too.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

He has a shot at a 9 win regular season. All hear is he wins 10 games. Which includes a second or third tear bowl game. He may win 10 games, but 90% of the time we are out of the National Championship picture by game 8.

This year, we may end up with 9 regular season wins. 

Of those 9 wins, only 2 schools have winning records as of today. Southern University, and GA Southern.

How on Earth could anyone believe we should keep him after 15 years and 2 conference titles?  Oh, by the way, the last one was 10 years ago.

Keep him 3 more years and if will be 18 years and 2 conference titles, but he will win 9 or 10 games. Whoop tee do.

I can see it in the paper now. Mark Richt retires after 20 years. The University dedicated a bronze statue of him and his wife arm and arm. She has a Gatorade cup in one hand, and he has the King James version of the Bible in his hand. The status reads "He was a fine Christian Man"


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Your posts, including this post, keeps the number of stupid post on the rise!
> 
> On topic and not japtruck, if Richt can't get it going in the next 3 years, it will be time.  I don't think it is time right now.



Any true Dawg fan plus anybody that knows anything about college football knows change is WAY past due...


----------



## chadair (Nov 22, 2015)

"give him three more years"!!
and this guy has the nerve to call someone else stupid??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 22, 2015)

Some will remain blind is all I can say. If you're ok with a coach who has the same personality as my couch then good for you duck.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 22, 2015)

> I agree with everything except the qb thing. We have tried all three and Lambert as sad as it is is the best.



I don't believe for one second that Bauta is as bad as Lambert, there's just no way.  Look at the guy's stats, they are abysmal...
-vs Vandy  11/21 for 116 yards 0 TD
-vs Alabama 10/24 for 86 yards 0 TD 1 INT
-vs Missouri 23/32 for 172 yards 0 TD 1 INT
-vs Kentucky 6/13 for 64 yards 1 TD
-vs Auburn 12/17 for 97 yards 0 TD
I know Bauta's stats against Florida were not good, but he still "looked" like a much better passer.  Plus, it was his first game as a starter, in a rivalry game against probably the #2 or #3 defense in the SEC, and he was absolutely hamstrung by a moronic game plan that forced him into the role of a drop back passer.  You have a dual threat running QB, and the OC (and coach) don't let him run the ball...can't really be surprised by the outcome.


> What's sad is schotty had to go out and find a last minute qb who was willing to play for just one year. Cmr fault for allowing us to be so poor at qb. If he thought these other guys were good enough to recruit who's to say eason won't be a bust too.



Richt is responsible for this debacle, he's the one who ultimately signed off on Lambert getting a scholarship and becoming the starter.  Its clear Schott is an incompetent idiot, and doesn't have a clue what he is doing, but Richt should be a better evaluator of talent.  Remember, now, Lambert wasn't even a starter at Virginia...that was no accident.  Let's also remember that this is year #2 of sub-standard QB play.  Mason, while he was efficient with the ball, was hardly impressive (although he looks like Joe Montana next to Lambert).  Mason had ONE game with more than 200 yards passing, and five games under 150....six games with only one TD. 

Now, I know last year Georgia was a run heavy team, but there were several games where Mason's inability to throw down the field was a liability.  We knew last year that QB play could not carry the team, but at least Mason was decent enough to mesh with a strong running game.  So, how did coaching replace him?  With someone worse...and I didn't think that was even possible, especially from a 5th year player.  

I agree with you, though, and I seriously doubt this coaching staffs ability to evaluate talent.  In fact, I doubt Richt's ability to do anything right now other than sell Ford trucks.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 22, 2015)

> if Richt can't get it going in the next 3 years, it will be time. I don't think it is time right now.



Ok, I'll bite...what has Richt shown you in the last 5 (or even 10) years that suggests he can get anything "going"?


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

Jason280 said:


> Ok, I'll bite...what has Richt shown you in the last 5 (or even 10) years that suggests he can get anything "going"?




Has nothing to do with Richt, and everything to do with Mason.

Something tells me he won't redshirt this possible #1 draft choice like he did Moreno, and only get 2 years out of him, but who knows, we are talking about Mark Richt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 22, 2015)

They won't fire Richt because they'll lose the qb prospect.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 22, 2015)

I assume you mean Eason, unless Mason found another year of eligibility...


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 22, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They won't fire Richt because they'll lose the qb prospect.



So be it.  

I would rather have a kid committed _to the program and school_, not one committed to a mediocre coach.  Besides, if 15 years have shown me anything, its that Richt can do far more damage as coach than anything Eason can potentially do at QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2015)

Pruitt is the best coach on UGA's staff.  He is building a very good defense that will define UGA.  All UGA offense has to do next year is not turn the ball over.   UGA's offense has just about been allowing as many points as the defense here lately.  Georgia southern scored 7 off the McKenzie fumble,  UF scored off the reggie Davis punt fumble, then the offense basically gave UF 7 more by throwing an interception which UF returned to the 3 yard line.  UGA's offense gave Mizzou the ball inside the 1, yet the defense held them to 3.   Michel fumbled and let UT back in the game right before the half vs UT.   Bama blocked a punt for a TD and got a pick 6.   Point is, Eason doesn't have to be the savior.  All he has to is hand it off to Chubb, Michel, Holyfield and every once in a while make a tight throw so teams can't stack the box every down.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 23, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Pruitt is the best coach on UGA's staff.  He is building a very good defense that will define UGA.  All UGA offense has to do next year is not turn the ball over.   UGA's offense has just about been allowing as many points as the defense here lately.  Georgia southern scored 7 off the McKenzie fumble,  UF scored off the reggie Davis punt fumble, then the offense basically gave UF 7 more by throwing an interception which UF returned to the 3 yard line.  UGA's offense gave Mizzou the ball inside the 1, yet the defense held them to 3.   Michel fumbled and let UT back in the game right before the half vs UT.   Bama blocked a punt for a TD and got a pick 6.   Point is, Eason doesn't have to be the savior.  All he has to is hand it off to Chubb, Michel, Holyfield and every once in a while make a tight throw so teams can't stack the box every down.



that's what we thought about this year and look what has happen, not sure bout anybody else but I was told not to keep all your eggs in the same basket. You haft to have a good passing game short ball are long ball to have a decent run game..........another  example of that , look at LSU


----------



## nickel back (Nov 23, 2015)

GO!!PUPPIES!! 

and dear lord plz help the puppy traniner,  coach the puppies up so they can become big DAWGS and get off the front porch to support .... WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR GO!!DAWGS!! 2016.

next year is like a never ending echo for THE DAWGS!!

NEXT YEAR 

NEXT YEAR 

NEXT YEAR 

NEXT YEAR

NEXT YEAR


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2015)

tcward said:


> Any true Dawg fan plus anybody that knows anything about college football knows change is WAY past due...



I'm glad that you are a "true" Dawg fan, unlike myself.  I'm glad you know more about college football than I do.  I am equally glad that you don't hit your head getting on and off the short bus!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Come on mud.....how long has CMR had to right the ship?
> 
> We have had some stud teams under CMR and it's always the same......wait till next year



The head coach is a manager/recruiter.  CMR is not that bad as a manager and he is excellent as a recruiter.  CMR had the right mix of assistants for his first 4-5 years, then they started getting picked off.  I agree he was slow to make needed changes, but he has.  We had the right mix for this year and then Bobo bolted.  From what I've seen, Schotty and Sale need to go away.  If those two don't improve next year or get their walking papers, I will agree that Richt needs to go.  From my understanding, that is what the guys who pull the strings think as well.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats dawgs on a good game. You get to keep your coach and we get to keep ours. 

I'll say the same thing I said to Tech fans last year after the game. Please schedule us again soon..

Hail Southern!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Pruitt is the best coach on UGA's staff.  He is building a very good defense that will define UGA.  All UGA offense has to do next year is not turn the ball over.   UGA's offense has just about been allowing as many points as the defense here lately.  Georgia southern scored 7 off the McKenzie fumble,  UF scored off the reggie Davis punt fumble, then the offense basically gave UF 7 more by throwing an interception which UF returned to the 3 yard line.  UGA's offense gave Mizzou the ball inside the 1, yet the defense held them to 3.   Michel fumbled and let UT back in the game right before the half vs UT.   Bama blocked a punt for a TD and got a pick 6.   Point is, Eason doesn't have to be the savior.  All he has to is hand it off to Chubb, Michel, Holyfield and every once in a while make a tight throw so teams can't stack the box every down.



I would have agreed that this was all we needed this year, but then our offensive line, which was supposed to be our strong point, sucked.  Got to get some hoses on the o line.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 23, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> Has nothing to do with Richt, and everything to do with Mason.
> 
> Something tells me he won't redshirt this possible #1 draft choice like he did Moreno, and only get 2 years out of him, but who knows, we are talking about Mark Richt.





Jason280 said:


> I assume you mean Eason, unless Mason found another year of eligibility...



Mason graduated last year.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They won't fire Richt because they'll lose the qb prospect.



This, Eason is coming because of Richt. He will still be there next season no doubt.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's see what this next recruiting class can do. It took some great coaches a long time to win the big one. I believe we have a special group coming to complement the few good ones we have.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2015)

Alot of you guys still say lets see what this class will do..this ones gonna be special. This qb will be great. Remember Stafford? I highly doubt this kid will be as good as him and still nothing to show for it. Its not the recruits..yall will see it one day. 
Pruitts out after the season also.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> This, Eason is coming because of Richt. He will still be there next season no doubt.



The school wants to get that guy in there..that way if they do can richt Eason is there for the next coach. And a great qb would help the new coach.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Alot of you guys still say lets see what this class will do..this ones gonna be special. This qb will be great. Remember Stafford? I highly doubt this kid will be as good as him and still nothing to show for it. Its not the recruits..yall will see it one day.
> Pruitts out after the season also.




what makes you say this,he is the best coach on the staff,if he gets the boot then our issues go higher up than I thought


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> The school wants to get that guy in there..that way if they do can richt Eason is there for the next coach. And a great qb would help the new coach.



gruden will be the coach next year according to a recent pm i got from slayer godog16


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2015)

nickel back said:


> what makes you say this,he is the best coach on the staff,if he gets the boot then our issues go higher up than I thought



Rememeber that whole thing a few weeks back of some altercation and he was mad and about quit ive read where that really did happen hes just hanging in till end of season. Finebaum has said numerous times on his show that pruitt is out at the end of the year bec he feels hes alone in the passion and drive it takes on the sideline. All thats just talk but think about it..pruitt is obviously the most fired up coach on the sidelines..what if after one of the games that the o struggled and put his d in bad positions again and again he confronted shotty or richt for their lack of drive and enthusiasm? I could really see that.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Rememeber that whole thing a few weeks back of some altercation and he was mad and about quit ive read where that really did happen hes just hanging in till end of season. Finebaum has said numerous times on his show that pruitt is out at the end of the year bec he feels hes alone in the passion and drive it takes on the sideline. All thats just talk but think about it..pruitt is obviously the most fired up coach on the sidelines..what if after one of the games that the o struggled and put his d in bad positions again and again he confronted shotty or richt for their lack of drive and enthusiasm? I could really see that.



The most important thing to remember about the news media is if they aren't flat out wrong they are lying 95% of the time.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 23, 2015)

Les Miles.......Personally don't care for him....but ......  here he comes Georgia Bull Dogs !


----------



## billy62green (Nov 23, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Les Miles.......Personally don't care for him....but ......  here he comes Georgia Bull Dogs !



Ain't happening for a number of reasons but most of all cause Richt ain't going nowhere. UGA beats a gosh awful Tech team and gets into some mid level bowl at 9-3. Then if they pull that out everyone can say well he had a 10 win season (insert 9 win if the don't win the bowl). As an an add on, they also throw in well what if the new recruit won't come if he leaves? What gets lost in the shuffle is that UGA only has beaten two teams this year with a winning record: Southern and Georgia Southern. And it took overtime to get past Ga. Southern.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I would have agreed that this was all we needed this year, but then our offensive line, which was supposed to be our strong point, sucked.  Got to get some hoses on the o line.



Ben Cleveland 6'5" 320, EJ Price 6'6" 320,   and possibly Willie Allen 6'7" 310 are on the way, and UGA redshirted Sam Madden at 6'7" 340.  Now if they can be coached up by Sale in another story.  UGA had a fairly small line this year, Houston was only 280 lbs, Kublanow was under 300, Wynn was 290.  They just could not get a push consistently.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The most important thing to remember about the news media is if they aren't flat out wrong they are lying 95% of the time.



Sounds like they are 4% ahead of Japtruck then.

I mean really, a Tennessee fan trying to tell anyone how to run a football program.  How crazy is that!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Ben Cleveland 6'5" 320, EJ Price 6'6" 320,   and possibly Willie Allen 6'7" 310 are on the way, and UGA redshirted Sam Madden at 6'7" 340.  Now if they can be coached up by Sale in another story.  UGA had a fairly small line this year, Houston was only 280 lbs, Kublanow was under 300, Wynn was 290.  They just could not get a push consistently.



Yea, if all works out, those will be our hoses.  Our line got push last year with those same guys, except for our small center, but they sure aren't getting it this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Sounds like they are 4% ahead of Japtruck then.
> 
> I mean really, a Tennessee fan trying to tell anyone how to run a football program.  How crazy is that!





'Bout like a uga fan doing the same . . .


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2015)

Uga is "relevant" though quack! Havnt you heard?? 

Yall talking bout these kids comin in like they are the saviors..same ol same smh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga is "relevant" though quack! Havnt you heard??
> 
> Yall talking bout these kids comin in like they are the saviors..same ol same smh






Ole Mudducker's alright,  he's actually a graduate of uga law school.


He drove by and they throwed a diploma in his window.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2015)

I dont doubt they are good ppl Im just given em some friendly smack talk. Thats what a 10rc fan can do when they win the ballgame. Now you guys need to beat em too send richt the choir boy packing! Ill carry my kitchen table down there to fill in for him on the sidelines in the bowl game it may even have more emotion that him! lol


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Mudducker's alright,  he's actually a graduate of uga law school.
> 
> 
> He drove by and they throwed a diploma in his window.


that explains a LOT!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout like a uga fan doing the same . . .



Just when I thought it couldn't get crazier and here comes a Tech fan.  I hear they are going to convert Bobby Dodd Stadium to a soccer field so that American football can't be loused up there anymore.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He drove by and they throwed a diploma in his window.




Not a bit of truth to this!  I had to stop, roll down my window, wave cash in the air and hit my horn many times.  It only took 3 years for them to finally throw it in!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2015)

If you get your head out of the dark place, here is where we are:

Lets review. In 2002 UGA would have been undefeated and playing either OSU or Miami if Terrence Edwards had not dropped a wide open TD against Fla. Richt didn't drop the pass...but did put his team in position to win. Staying with 2002 UGA was 12 and 1 and the SEC champs ranked 3rd and needed with Miami or OSU to lose. Neither did. 

Myers Fla team in 2006 was 12 and 1 was ranked FOURTH and needed NEEDED Mich or OSU or USC to lose. Mich and USC both lost. 

Tell me....did Meyer have ANYTHING to do with USC losing to unranked UCLA? Did Meyer use pixie dust that Richt didnt?

In 2005 UGA won the SEC. One year before it became the defacto playoff to the NC.

Now 2007, UGA won its last 7 games was ranked 5th. In its bye week teams ranked 2, 3, and 4 lost.  Since the voters didn't want a non conference winner in the NC they allowed LSU (who lost their last regular season game) to jump an idle UGA....not Richt's fault.

In 2012 UGA won the east, they set a SEC championship game record not allowing LSU a single first down. Then the Honey Badger took over. 

In 2013 UGA was a tipped pass from the NC.

Last year Morgan misses a game winnig chip shot against SC that would have put UGA into the SEC championship for the 3rd time in 4 years. He has consistently put his team in position to win the SEC and consistently to get into the NC.  He can coach....he can't make the players execute.

A bunch on here wanted to get rid of Bobo ... man wasn't that smart.  Now many of the same ones say Richt must go.  I'm sorry, but two wrongs don't make a right!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If you get your head out of the dark place, here is where we are:
> 
> Lets review. In 2002 UGA would have been undefeated and playing either OSU or Miami if Terrence Edwards had not dropped a wide open TD against Fla. Richt didn't drop the pass...but did put his team in position to win. Staying with 2002 UGA was 12 and 1 and the SEC champs ranked 3rd and needed with Miami or OSU to lose. Neither did.
> 
> ...



What you say is correct. I think the problem is that most people have is that every single game we get these boneheaded plays that cost us and no one ever gets anything but a hug. All year long we had prolly the most veteran O line in the nation getting silly penalties and no one gets upset with that over there. We pooch kick when that is the last thing we should do. We use time outs like they are door prizes, fake punts when everybody in the stadium knows what is coming, run Douglas on a 3 and 22, and players drop balls near the goal line. I could go on, but the point I am making is that it seems that we are a very undisciplined team. There is no better evidence that the melt down in the last two minutes in the first half of the UT game when we were close to blowing them out. Lack of discipline comes back to coaching.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 25, 2015)

I think I hear the echo.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2015)

the dogs were no where near a nc in 2013. He is referring to the 2012 seccg which occurred in Dec 2012. Bama won the nc  for  the 2012 season the following month.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 25, 2015)

M6 - That was a heck of a game, bad Call by Richt at the end cost the Dawgs...

So, as like Coach Richt, he is a Nice Guy.

I hope GA keeps him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> M6 - That was a heck of a game, bad Call by Richt at the end cost the Dawgs...
> 
> So, as like Coach Richt, he is a Nice Guy.
> 
> I hope GA keeps him.



yep. me too. 2013 the scum from trailerhassee won the nc, and we got members like ssthug and trashy rebel yell out of that deal.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> M6 - That was a heck of a game, bad Call by Richt at the end cost the Dawgs...
> 
> So, as like Coach Richt, he is a Nice Guy.
> 
> I hope GA keeps him.



Losing that game was Bobo's fault not Richt. Or was it Grantham?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. me too. 2013 the scum from trailerhassee won the nc, and we got members like ssthug and trashy rebel yell out of that deal.



Yep

That was the best team that's ever played the game. College or pro.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Sounds like they are 4% ahead of Japtruck then.
> 
> I mean really, a Tennessee fan trying to tell anyone how to run a football program.  How crazy is that!



Haven't you heard, they are back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 25, 2015)

You'll see ky we wil be better than uga again next year. Enjoy 3rd place in the east.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Haven't you heard, they are back.



Back ... really?


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Haven't you heard, they are back.



UT back and gt in the mix. I guess they don't know their teams all that well. I'm not surprised at all by our performance.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 26, 2015)

The eagles were tough they came close maybe tech can seal the deal


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thats a pipe dream ga will never win a national championship until y get some sound coaching which  ga doesn,t have. One player doesn,t make a team need to like some these teams that in the hunt for national championship year in year out it aint ga with folks y got running show. Sorry to mess up your dream kinda like th bookies and sports folks picked ga win sec& beat bama guess who made the money


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What you say is correct. I think the problem is that most people have is that every single game we get these boneheaded plays that cost us and no one ever gets anything but a hug. All year long we had prolly the most veteran O line in the nation getting silly penalties and no one gets upset with that over there. We pooch kick when that is the last thing we should do. We use time outs like they are door prizes, fake punts when everybody in the stadium knows what is coming, run Douglas on a 3 and 22, and players drop balls near the goal line. I could go on, but the point I am making is that it seems that we are a very undisciplined team. There is no better evidence that the melt down in the last two minutes in the first half of the UT game when we were close to blowing them out. Lack of discipline comes back to coaching.



This sums it up very nicely........


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What you say is correct. I think the problem is that most people have is that every single game we get these boneheaded plays that cost us and no one ever gets anything but a hug. All year long we had prolly the most veteran O line in the nation getting silly penalties and no one gets upset with that over there. We pooch kick when that is the last thing we should do. We use time outs like they are door prizes, fake punts when everybody in the stadium knows what is coming, run Douglas on a 3 and 22, and players drop balls near the goal line. I could go on, but the point I am making is that it seems that we are a very undisciplined team. There is no better evidence that the melt down in the last two minutes in the first half of the UT game when we were close to blowing them out. Lack of discipline comes back to coaching.



Yes , this sums it up !! But Richt is a real nice guy that makes $4 mill a year.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 27, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Yes , this sums it up !! But Richt is a real nice guy that makes $4 mill a year.



This sums it up even better


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Yes , this sums it up !! But Richt is a real nice guy that makes $4 mill a year, who has lost his edge, a mediocre coach at best. He needs to be fired ASAP so that the dogs can find a coach with the fire and desire to get it done.
> flag:


  This


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2015)

What I don't hear Muddy defending is the point KYDawg made.  Richt is all about love and none about chewing players out.  Even after the blowout game where Bama killed Miss st he said, we have a lot of stuff to work on and he wasn't happy.  Richt on the other hand is all happy about squeaking by Ga Southern.  I seriously don't understand why some so called "die hard dawg fans" are OK with that.  They claim to have some kind of secret intel with the UGA "higher ups", and seems to have some sort of "say so" it would seem he would ask that question then report back to us that know less why Richt or no one is ever disappointed in any game.  Please Muddy, find out for us.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2015)

One more I would love for the "expert" on here to answer. Why is it that UGA seems to always come up short?  Why don't Bama make the dumb mistakes?  My opinion and I know it's not nearly as expert as Muddy, but the players aren't scared to mess up.  All they will get is a hug and told I'll still love you.  Heck can't blame them for messing up, if they do they still get praised.

And Muddy, in you earlier posts you said several times that the O line needs some HOSES.  What are they gonna do with a hoses, water the grass?  that's what most folks use hoses for, and what type hoses would you recommend?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

They like to make fun of butch jones and his face getting all red on the sidelines. Well that's what happens to someone who shows emotions. I for one would rather have a firey coach. I cannot stand bland ppl and to me Richt is boring as heck. If I was 18 no way I'd get up for a game to play for him. He doesn't even act like he wants to be there. When you're making 4mill and been fooling ppl this long I guess you can be a cool customer.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> One more I would love for the "expert" on here to answer. Why is it that UGA seems to always come up short?  Why don't Bama make the dumb mistakes?  My opinion and I know it's not nearly as expert as Muddy, but the players aren't scared to mess up.  All they will get is a hug and told I'll still love you.  Heck can't blame them for messing up, if they do they still get praised.
> 
> And Muddy, in you earlier posts you said several times that the O line needs some HOSES.  What are they gonna do with a hoses, water the grass?  that's what most folks use hoses for, and what type hoses would you recommend?



It's not just dumb mistakes, it's injuries.  Chubb this year, Gurley last year, Keith Marshall, Gurley, Justin Scott-Wesley, Malcolm Mitchell 2 years ago.  There is a very good possibility that if Chubb had not got hurt at UT, UGA would be sitting at 9-2 or 10-1 right now and we would not be having this discussion about firing Richt.  If Alabama lost Derrick Henry, Bama might have 2 losses, if LSU had lost Fournette, they would be lucky to have a winning record.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2015)

Injuries are just excuses homers use who still love their coach. Look at noted dame. First game of the year lost their starting rb. Then later in the year lost their starting qb. Still they win still they are in the playoff hunt. Before you say it they've beat two top 25 teams..how many has Uga beat?


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's how I know Richt needs to go... I have little to no interest in watching my alma mater play football, and I hate that. I have felt that way for a couple of years now, because I know when the season starts that we will fall short of what we are capable of. There is really no argument to be made for keepin him around.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> It's not just dumb mistakes, it's injuries.  Chubb this year, Gurley last year, Keith Marshall, Gurley, Justin Scott-Wesley, Malcolm Mitchell 2 years ago.  There is a very good possibility that if Chubb had not got hurt at UT, UGA would be sitting at 9-2 or 10-1 right now and we would not be having this discussion about firing Richt.  If Alabama lost Derrick Henry, Bama might have 2 losses, if LSU had lost Fournette, they would be lucky to have a winning record.



So then Chubb is the only player on the team that matters?  Chubb was there last year, what did UGA finish?  Seems to me that when the season started all we heard was, we got the RB triple threat. Chubb, Michel , and Marshall. Now we still have Michel, and Marshall but no Chubb. All of a sudden Chubb becomes the whole team. Nothing do do with the sucky QB recruits we have.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> One more I would love for the "expert" on here to answer. Why is it that UGA seems to always come up short?  Why don't Bama make the dumb mistakes?  My opinion and I know it's not nearly as expert as Muddy, but the players aren't scared to mess up.  All they will get is a hug and told I'll still love you.  Heck can't blame them for messing up, if they do they still get praised.
> 
> And Muddy, in you earlier posts you said several times that the O line needs some HOSES.  What are they gonna do with a hoses, water the grass?  that's what most folks use hoses for, and what type hoses would you recommend?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 29, 2015)

I lost it for Richt a yr ago against SC
You have Gurley and run 4 plays inside the 10 and he never touched it.
HC got to make that happen.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> One more I would love for the "expert" on here to answer. Why is it that UGA seems to always come up short?  Why don't Bama make the dumb mistakes?  My opinion and I know it's not nearly as expert as Muddy, but the players aren't scared to mess up.  All they will get is a hug and told I'll still love you.  Heck can't blame them for messing up, if they do they still get praised.
> 
> And Muddy, in you earlier posts you said several times that the O line needs some HOSES.  What are they gonna do with a hoses, water the grass?  that's what most folks use hoses for, and what type hoses would you recommend?



I know what your expertise is in.  Must be a big demand for someone who is an expert in self administered colonoscoppies!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You're just another hurt rump bug giddy at the thought that Richt won't be around to squash you bugs year after year after year, etc. 

Fortunately, it will be easy to find someone to continue that tradition!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Injuries are just excuses homers use who still love their coach. Look at noted dame. First game of the year lost their starting rb. Then later in the year lost their starting qb. Still they win still they are in the playoff hunt. Before you say it they've beat two top 25 teams..how many has Uga beat?



Just another Tennessee homer who is wrong so much, they see it as right.  ND is out of the NC hunt.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I know what your expertise is in.  Must be a big demand for someone who is an expert in self administered colonoscoppies!



OOOOOO  that was soooo funny.  Still can't admit you were wrong about your inside intel can you.  don't cry, it'll be ok, maybe you can tell us who will be the next DC, OC, etc.    O wait, nevermind, I'll wait and hear it from a real reliable source.  

For a lawyer you sure do come up with lame comebacks.  just saying.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh and Muddy, you never did say what they were supposed to do with those hoses.  Guess spelling don't matter much for a law degree huh?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> OOOOOO  that was soooo funny.  Still can't admit you were wrong about your inside intel can you.  don't cry, it'll be ok, maybe you can tell us who will be the next DC, OC, etc.    O wait, nevermind, I'll wait and hear it from a real reliable source.
> 
> For a lawyer you sure do come up with lame comebacks.  just saying.



I posted the truth about my information.  If you don't like it, that is your problem.  Have you never had anyone do a switch on you?  Must be a young kid then.

I don't have anyone in Kirby's camp right now, so no, I can't tell you who will be the new OC, DC, etc, other than McGarity doesn't want Pruitt.

The lame thing is you coming up with these less than brilliant posts showing your jealousy of the fact I have inside sources that you aren't privy to.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So then Chubb is the only player on the team that matters?  Chubb was there last year, what did UGA finish?  Seems to me that when the season started all we heard was, we got the RB triple threat. Chubb, Michel , and Marshall. Now we still have Michel, and Marshall but no Chubb. All of a sudden Chubb becomes the whole team. Nothing do do with the sucky QB recruits we have.



So you think UGA losing the best RB in the country shouldn't matter?  You think UGA or any team can just replace Chubb or Gurley with the next guy up and there be no dropoff?  they were both generational talents at RB and UGA just happened to have them back to back.  You do know that Marshall has been injured most of this year and Michel has been slowed by injuries as well.  I haven't even mentioned one of the best punt returners in the country, Isiah McKenzie.    Rush Probst, one of the best HS coaches in the country, said he watched practice during the spring and based on the talent UGA had, they would be lucky to win 8 games.  Well they won 9, possibly 10 without the best RB in the country, without one of the best kick returners in the country, and without a quality QB and below average WR's.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Well they won 9, possibly 10 without the best RB in the country, without one of the best kick returners in the country, and without a quality QB and below average WR's.



Anything less than 12-0 don't cut no ice with the emu man.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> So you think UGA losing the best RB in the country shouldn't matter?  You think UGA or any team can just replace Chubb or Gurley with the next guy up and there be no dropoff?  they were both generational talents at RB and UGA just happened to have them back to back.  You do know that Marshall has been injured most of this year and Michel has been slowed by injuries as well.  I haven't even mentioned one of the best punt returners in the country, Isiah McKenzie.    Rush Probst, one of the best HS coaches in the country, said he watched practice during the spring and based on the talent UGA had, they would be lucky to win 8 games.  Well they won 9, possibly 10 without the best RB in the country, without one of the best kick returners in the country, and without a quality QB and below average WR's.



Why were we that thin on offense? 

Each season it's something different. Winning the east is not that big of an accomplishment and we're not doing it. I don't expect a NC. Being in the hunt would be nice.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

I think it was time for Richt to go. He got away from doing what he was best at and that was working with and developing QB's. Plus I think he has been slow to react to the change that the college game has experienced. I think his recruiting had dropped off also.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think his recruiting had dropped off also.



I thought next year's class was supposed to be his best ever?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> So you think UGA losing the best RB in the country shouldn't matter?  You think UGA or any team can just replace Chubb or Gurley with the next guy up and there be no dropoff?  they were both generational talents at RB and UGA just happened to have them back to back.  You do know that Marshall has been injured most of this year and Michel has been slowed by injuries as well.  I haven't even mentioned one of the best punt returners in the country, Isiah McKenzie.    Rush Probst, one of the best HS coaches in the country, said he watched practice during the spring and based on the talent UGA had, they would be lucky to win 8 games.  Well they won 9, possibly 10 without the best RB in the country, without one of the best kick returners in the country, and without a quality QB and below average WR's.



Agree with a lot of what you are saying and We might have one a game or two more if things had went out way. The problem I had was all the mistakes and needless penalties we had. The way things have went at UT and Florida the last three years, we should have totally dominated the east. We got beat by a terrible Florida team this year and by some mediocre SC teams in years past. We struggled with Tech this year and were beaten by them last year. Took OT to beat Georgia Southern. Barely beat Vandy and did not score a TD against Mizzou. Not to mentioning getting blown out at home by Bama or the UF and UT loses. I think one common thread in all the poor performances has been lack of discipline and that falls directly on the head coaches shoulders, We have just not been a very good team for the last few years. I love CMR but just think it was time for a shake up over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Agree with a lot of what you are saying and We might have one a game or two more if things had went out way. The problem I had was all the mistakes and needless penalties we had. The way things have went at UT and Florida the last three years, we should have totally dominated the east. We got beat by a terrible Florida team this year and by some mediocre SC teams in years past. We struggled with Tech this year and were beaten by them last year. Took OT to beat Georgia Southern. Barely beat Vandy and did not score a TD against Mizzou. Not to mentioning getting blown out at home by Bama or the UF and UT loses. I think one common thread in all the poor performances has been lack of discipline and that falls directly on the head coaches shoulders, We have just not been a very good team for the last few years. I love CMR but just think it was time for a shake up over there.



Agree 100%! I will say this CMR tried to right the ship. He hired Grantham to right the D and turned out just plain bad. Grantham came highly recomended and was a Sabanite and I was very excited to see him come to town. He turned out to be blow hard chump. Richt played to the masses when Bobo left and hired a name in Schotty. I was guilty thinking Richt had hit a home run but to my defense I don't watch the NFL and really had never kept up with Schotty. But let's not forget about Richt hiring Pruitt. Home run hire right there and made the waters rough for the AD and boosters and if anything that was the best part of him coming to Athens. Richt created the monster in which he was fired. As a fan I was just simply tired of being embarrassed over the last few years. Schotty was Richt's nail in the coffin..... But GM and the Boosters are just as to blame as Richt. They wanted a name and that all they got was a name. Bobo looks like and offensive guru now compared to Schotty.


        Richt's teams played with swagger but lacked strength and power and the killer instinct. That wasn't the case when he came to town. Something changed. The coach of the Packers said it best. When Saban needs or does anything he doesn't need the board of regents approval he just does it. Smart will need this in Athens or he will have similar results as Richt did. I don't think that will be the case though at least thats my hope.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> So you think UGA losing the best RB in the country shouldn't matter?  You think UGA or any team can just replace Chubb or Gurley with the next guy up and there be no dropoff?  they were both generational talents at RB and UGA just happened to have them back to back.  You do know that Marshall has been injured most of this year and Michel has been slowed by injuries as well.  I haven't even mentioned one of the best punt returners in the country, Isiah McKenzie.    Rush Probst, one of the best HS coaches in the country, said he watched practice during the spring and based on the talent UGA had, they would be lucky to win 8 games.  Well they won 9, possibly 10 without the best RB in the country, without one of the best kick returners in the country, and without a quality QB and below average WR's.



No doubt losing Chubb hurt but I also thought that good recruiting was to help in case something like this happened.  And again like I said, Chubb was healthy last year.  And please explain to me how UGA got into the QB situation it was in?  I mean we let Jacob Park go but keep Ramsey and then a reject ACC 2 nd stringer start?  But I guess that's not Richt's fault either.  I still don't understand how we played so poorly against Ga Southern, even without Chubb.   We have some stud receivers and a pretty good young tight end in Blazevich yet for some Richt was blind to them.  And then he allows his OC to run a full back like Douglas on 3rd and long.  Please Dually, explain to me how you were ok with that?
  And last time I checked, the HC is over the OC, DC, and all the other "coaches".  But Richt allowed it, ever notice how Saban and Kiffen don't agree with each other, Saban will let Kiffen know that he don't like the plays, and if Kiffen don't change it, Saban will.  That's what a HC does.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I posted the truth about my information.  If you don't like it, that is your problem.  Have you never had anyone do a switch on you?  Must be a young kid then.
> 
> I don't have anyone in Kirby's camp right now, so no, I can't tell you who will be the new OC, DC, etc, other than McGarity doesn't want Pruitt.
> 
> The lame thing is you coming up with these less than brilliant posts showing your jealousy of the fact I have inside sources that you aren't privy to.



Well honestly Muddy, with the inside sources you have that obviously really don't know what's goin on, Nope not jealous.  If your inside info keeps "flip floppin" then maybe it's time to find some one that can stay on course and really know.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Well honestly Muddy, with the inside sources you have that obviously really don't know what's goin on, Nope not jealous.  If your inside info keeps "flip floppin" then maybe it's time to find some one that can stay on course and really know.



Honestly, you are clueless.  Don't worry, you are in good company.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Anything less than 12-0 don't cut no ice with the emu man.



I sure hope Smart does well, but I'm afraid Emu ain't gonna be a happy man all the time with Smart either. 



elfiii said:


> I thought next year's class was supposed to be his best ever?



Don't be bringing no facts to this thread.  That is just wrong.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

And I'm sure your man crush that have for Richt will find room for Smart.  Oh wait, no other coach in the world could coach as good as Richt.  Didn't he say in his last meeting with team that rings don't matter?  Yep I already knew that with him.  And I can't believe that such a caring coach would just desert his team like he did and not coach them in their last game together ever.  yep sure loves them guys.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

Elfii I do wonder what would be said IF Richt had stayed on and gotten all those best palyers in the country and then still lost to UF, Ten, and struggled against Aubby and Mizzou.  

Oh wait I know, then the excuse would be, you can't expect Freshmen to come in and be heroes.  soo like I said, he has had great recruits before, and even the so called dream team but for some reason he always had bad "luck". Hmmm for Richt to be such a great guy seems "LUCK" would have come his way more often.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I sure hope Smart does well, but I'm afraid Emu ain't gonna be a happy man all the time with Smart either.



Trolls are never happy.. They live miserable life's and want everybody to do the same..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2015)

early Christmas for the whole Dawg Nation!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> And I'm sure your man crush that have for Richt will find room for Smart.  Oh wait, no other coach in the world could coach as good as Richt.  Didn't he say in his last meeting with team that rings don't matter?  Yep I already knew that with him.  And I can't believe that such a caring coach would just desert his team like he did and not coach them in their last game together ever.  yep sure loves them guys.



Wrong, I am a Kirby fan.  He coached here at VSU and is a heck of a guy.  He is DAWG through and through.

Richt didn't abandon anyone.  His players don't feel abandoned.  Only you feel that way.  You really need some couch time.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok Muddy, then wht do you call it?  Funny how when Spurrier just walked away, he was wrong and let his team down, yet Saint Richt does the same and it's OK.  homerism at it's best.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Trolls are never happy.. They live miserable life's and want everybody to do the same..



we know they aren't you constantly come here whining about something.


----------

